
Tesla Model E Reveal Slated For 2015 Detroit Auto Show - bane
http://gas2.org/2013/12/13/tesla-model-e-reveal-slated-2015-detroit-auto-show/
======
salient
So is this the Bluestar or not?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_BlueStar](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_BlueStar)

2015 would be on track for the Bluestar, but I remember Musk saying this year
that it was basically delayed until 2017, which was pretty disappointing. I
wonder what changed.

Either way, $20,000 Tesla in 2018 then? It would follow Tesla's strategy of
releasing a new car every 3 years that costs half as much as the previous one.
Even a $25,000 one would be very nice. If I were them I'd try to make it my
goal to have a $20,000 car by 2020 (like those nice renewable energy goals).

I think in the 2020's electric cars will become mainstream, and most new sold
cars would be electric, due to the mainstream price-point they will reach, and
the mainstream-level mileage they would get by then.

According to Musk batteries improve the capacity (at the same price point) by
5-8 percent per year, which is a little slow, but still great news for
electric cars in the long term, considering they can get batteries for half
the price or double the mileage every 10 years.

~~~
secabeen
This is bluestar. Rumors have the formal announcement and possible concept
vehicle at the 2015 Detroit Auto Show. They'd start taking reservations then
with deliveries scheduled in 2017 or 2018.

It's pretty much the same model as the S and X, both of which had 2 year
delays between announcement and delivery.

~~~
rdl
I wonder if they'll announce a rev of the Model S at the same time just to
keep sales of that model up.

------
Killah911
Up next: mass production electric flying car rumored to be revealed at the
2049 Detroit auto show... I'm holding my breath...! WTF is going on with
announcement about products that are little more than speculation. First the
amazon drone thing and now this piece of top notch reporting...

Love Teslas, love macs, but salivating about a product two years out that the
company hasn't revealed yet is BS. Model E for economy...

~~~
wmf
It's called churnalism and unfortunately it's not going away.

~~~
askedrelic
Great word, I like that classification.

------
bhauer
I know they feel compelled to show some graphic on the page, but they should
at least caption the drawing to indicate it's nothing but a guess. I say this
because if the Model E looks like that, it wouldn't be a proper Tesla.

~~~
kgermino
>I know they feel compelled to show some graphic on the page, but they should
at least caption the drawing to indicate it's nothing but a guess. I say this
because if the Model E looks like that, it wouldn't be a proper Tesla.

What do you mean by "it wouldn't be a proper Tesla."? I may be wrong, but I
believe that's a picture of Tesla's Model X...

At any rate, I'm really excited to see this happen. I wouldn't expect it to be
actually available for purchase until 2016-17, but that should still be more
than early enough to make my next car a Tesla. Fingers and toes crossed :)

~~~
bhauer
I am too—excited, that is. I am excited to see actual renderings of a Model E
because it's most likely the next car I will purchase.

(I'm not sure: the sketch _may_ be an early sketch of the Model X, but it also
may be a sketch an auto-enthusiast site commissioned. The half-baked details
and the filename made me think it was something they commissioned.)

------
pud
Model S

Model E

Model X

~~~
ics
Model Y is gonna be a three-wheeler.

~~~
agumonkey
I was hoping for something more ... rebel.

